# I thought this police report from the Times Picayune was funny



## alblancher (Jun 4, 2012)

Gary Louper, age 27 of 2001 Seventh Street, Slidell, LA, was arrested for Battery on a Police Officer, Theft under $300.00 by shoplifting merchandise from Walgreen's, Possession of Marijuana, Possession of both a schedule I and II controlled dangerous substances, Resisting an Officer, Obstruction of Justice and Illegal Parking in a Handicapped Space

Now you know the cop had to be tired of your backtalk to have the last charge thrown in!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## scarbelly (Jun 4, 2012)

Funny - 

Out here that fine is $485 for the first offense. I think I read somewhere that you also have to appear in court. Looks like he was making a point for sure


----------



## alblancher (Jun 4, 2012)

That rule is so abused down here.  It chaps my butt to see people with a handicap plate and ladders on their truck parking in a handicap spot.   I know too many people that take  "grandma's car" so they can park close to the entrance at WallMart.

I can hear the perp saying  " Officer, where else was i going to park the get a way car?"


----------



## michael ark (Jun 4, 2012)

Al even the disabled have to work these days. I know I'm one of them. As long as they mak less than $600 a month it's legal. I hate to admit it but I'm on food stamp we get $140 a month that figures to. Less than $5 a day to feed 2 people . :devil:'s It's hard out their in the real world.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 4, 2012)

I totally understand Michael. I'm betting he didn't have a handicapped placard, hence illegally parking in a handicapped space. I used to get so mad at the local Army post, when I had to take my preemie infant to the doctor, while carrying him, an oxygen tank, a monitor and everything else a baby has to have  in the winter and find an ACTIVE DUTY SOLDIER, without a handicap parking permit, parked in handicapped parking because it was easier to park there so they could run in and get their clearing papers signed. And yes I had a handicapped parking permit for him.


----------



## schaydu (Jun 4, 2012)

LOL the last charge is what we refer to as being charged with P.O.P. ...... Pissing off the Police haha


----------



## shoneyboy (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## alblancher (Jun 4, 2012)

michael ark said:


> Al even the disabled have to work these days. I know I'm one of them. As long as they mak less than $600 a month it's legal. I hate to admit it but I'm on food stamp we get $140 a month that figures to. Less than $5 a day to feed 2 people .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I am saying is i don't understand how someone can climb a ladder but not walk an extra 50 ft to leave the handicap spot available for someone who is unable to walk.  I understand how hard it is to make ends meet these days, work your entire life to have to scrape by in the later years just sucks.

I have a relative with a handicapped child.  They leave the child at home and still park in the handicapped spot.  Chaps me both sides of forever.


----------



## michael ark (Jun 6, 2012)

Al he might not be the one climbing a ladder. I have a friend who has polio one leg is smaller than the other he can climb a ladder but waling is a diffrent story.he's a painter


----------



## alblancher (Jun 6, 2012)

Understood,  but we all know how much this convenience is abused.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 13, 2012)

I have one of those state issued handi-capped placards. My doc gave it to me cus my arthitis kicks my butt big time in the winter and whenever the weather changes. Most days I don't use it even though my knees and hips are killing me cuz I know someone out there is worse off than I am and needs the space.


----------



## rabbithutch (Jun 13, 2012)

I, too, have the placard - and even a permanent license plate - authorizing me to use the handicap spaces.  Sometimes I rely on them, but most times - like Dutch - I do not.  

Both the wife and I have had both knees replaced due to arthritic degeneration and I've got an artificial hip, to boot.  In addition to that I have 3 stents in my heart and COPD.  Like Al, it galls me no end to see people abuse the designated parking.  Here in TX, the use of the privilege extends only to the person for whom it was issued, not any driver of the vehicle.  LEOs can ticket other drivers for 'abusing the privilege' but - alas - it almost never happens.

Here are my 3 pet peeves wrt handicapped parking spaces:
1) people who ignore the signs because they know there will be no consequences 
2) other drivers - quite often teenagers without obvious physical handicaps - who take freebies (of course, their handicap is probably mental)
3) people who sit in their cars in marked spaces while waiting to pick up someone they dropped off

There is a very specific place in Hell where I would put such miscreants - never mind giving them a ticket or towing their vehicles.


----------

